# Help!?



## DOLLface (Nov 3, 2006)

I really want to get into better shape, lose a few pounds, and start eating healthier. I just can't seem to get into a good workout routine and good eating habits that I can stick to for an extended amount of time. I haven't been very happy with my body that last few months and I know I'm not over weight, but losing up to five pounds would really help me personally.

I'm open to any suggestions for workouts/nutrition.
Please and thanks.


----------



## MarniMac (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, imho, you don't have to find a particular diet or workout to "stick too"...you just have to keep doing stuff that works, if that makes sense. I am always trying new things, and that keeps me from getting bored, so I get good results on a consistent basis. I like to do stuff where I'm mentally and physically required to "push" myself. I really reccomend checking out a spin class or seeing about a personal trainer. Personal trainers are great, because its like making an appointment to workout, so it helps with personal accountability...and results. Beyond that, try all different kinds of things...check out yoga, pilates, climbing, cycling, running, swimming...so you can find out what really turns you on, so you will stick with it.
As for diet, the best advice I can give is to stock your fridge and pantry with fresh, healthy food, so you aren't tempted to drive through or whatever. I'm really in no position to give diet advice though, because I eat mostly whatever I want...the key for me is balance though. If I have a "binge night" I try to even it out by eating healthily for the rest of the week.
Good luck with everything! I hope that helped!


----------



## DOLLface (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for your response.

I've been wanting to try yoga and pilates, and I recently started thinking about spin classes. I'm planning on looking into all of these.


----------

